# Help severe dpdr after psych drug withdrawals



## Katydoll1977 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi there please help was put on benzos for way too long had to come off last year over 6 weeks, also came off some antidepressants have had 17 months of hell suffering from severe depersonalisation and derealisation disconnect from self memories of of my past life are like someone else’s I have a major loss of identity and sense of self causing me huge distress major physical anxiety no feelings of love or joy or hope or happiness unable to laugh it’s like I’m unable to connect to my past life as being my own please help will my lovely personality return and connection to past memories link up again ? Thanks x


----------

